# The Strategy Of Survival In Relation to Geography, History, Military Strategy, and Na



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Intro: The Strategy Of Survival In Relation to
Geography, History, Military Strategy, and Natural Resources

"Twelve years ago, I made up a saying, which came from my assessment of the situation as I saw it. It still is true; "A lot of people are going to die because they thought they were smart enough to think for themselves." Recently, we watched the movie, The Druids, about Vercingetorix, the great leader in Gaul who stood up to the Romans. The people failed to heed the wisdom of his advice, and so thousands were slaughtered. My son pointed out that "it is what you have been saying, Dad. A lot of people die when they think they are smart enough to think for themselves." Often, we need to subject our intellect to that of another greater, or more informed mind. I deliberately did that, and ended up where I am now, after four years in Kansas, "boot-camp for Missouri," as my wife says.
This booklet will comprise a mere outline of a plan to help people to relocate from the cities, out into the country, to begin to build an attempt to live on the land. It is intended, not so much as an argument to convince believers to do so, but as a guide for those who know that we are in the last days and who know that "hard times" are soon to come..."
http://www.howtogetoutofbabylon.com/ebook/sectionone.htm
Well, take what you can, and leave the rest, as the old song goes...).
Seriously, I feel this is a solid, accurate, and highly predictive historically based feasibility study.

jerry

"Its high time for conservative organizations to champion- and fund in every way possible- the farmer/patriot role model.
This is the best, last thing we can do for ourselves, our children, and for their children." -Galen Chadwick

"To survive, we, our children, and our grandchildren must again become patriot farmers.
We must return to the land- right now. Thre is no tomorrow.
We can, we must, take back our country one farm at a time!
We must tell the Truth until it sinks in: food and freedom are linked at the individual level.
We must re-learn how to independently feed ourselves, sweat honest sweat, or we will perish.
There is no other way to regain control of our future and- if necessary
-be able to defend- our political sovereignty.
Crisis is imminent, and coming on an unimaginable scale.
Does anyone doubt this? Its just a matter of time.
Achieve the Restoration goal to again become a proud and independent people.
If we do so, retaining our 2nd Amendment rights will count for something.
The Constitution of the United States will remain historically meaningful if,
and only if, We, the People, can again feed ourselves.
The Conservative answer: mobilize a coordinated and
comprehensive restoration of our regional food supply system.
Restoration must be by, and for, the people of this Missouri Ozarks region.
This way, we'll have a resilient economy, one that can stand on our own when hard times come.
However we eventually define "sustainable," (call it what you will),
it must be based on a foundation of food security.
We must be able to feed ourselves indefinitely. Right?" -Galen Chadwick

THE OZARK PLATEAU(S) AS COMPARED
TO THE SWISS NATION / PLATEAU

A FEASIBILITY STUDY REGARDING THE SIZE OF POPULATION BASE WHICH THE OZARK PLATEAU
IS CAPABLE OF SUSTAINING AS COMPARED TO THE ENTIRE NATION OF SWITZERLAND.

The Swiss Plateau

http://www.traveling.ch/index2.php?title=about

Agriculture
Neither the soil nor the climate favors agriculture, and Switzerland must import much of the food it consumes and
subsidize the farms that do exist. Nearly all the farms are family enterprises, and most are small in size.
The leading agricultural products in the early 1990s (ranked by estimated value and with production in metric tons)
were potatoes (737,000), apples (396,000), wheat (533,000), sugar beets (907,000), grapes (164,000), and barley (365,000). About 124 million liters (33 million gallons) of wine are produced annually. Dairy products make up a significant portion of Switzerland's agricultural sector. Each year in the early 1990s some 3.8 million metric tons of cow's milk and 134,600 metric tons of cheese were produced.
Livestock included about 1.8 million cattle, 1.7 million pigs, 415,000 sheep, 52,000 horses, and 6 million poultry.

File:Switzerland relief location map.jpg

SWISS PLATEAU: 5,333.33 SQ MI.
POPULATION ON PLATEAU: 5,333,333.33 MILLION
POPULATION DENSITY 1000 per sq. mi. ACC TO WIKI ETC: 1166 per sq. mi.
HOG POPULATION: 1.7 MILLION
CATTLE POPULATION: 1.8 MILLION

COMPARE WITH:

The Ozark Plateaus
http://www.nass.usda.gov/Statistics...ons/Crop_and_Livestock_Reporter/CLR200502.pdf

The January 1, 2005 inventory of all cattle and calves in Missouri totaled 4.45 million head,
3 million hogs, 73,000 sheep and 200,000 equine.

File:OzarkRelief.jpg

OZARK PLATEAUS: 30,000 TO 50,000 SQ. MI. (6-9 Times Larger)
POPULATION ON PLATEAU: 2,333,333.33 (Present Estimation)
HOG POPULATION IN MISSOURI: 3 MILLION (1/3 higher)
CATTLE POPULATION IN MISSOURI: 4.5 MILLION (Almost Triple)
(CATTLE ON 1000 HILLS).

Based on Swiss Population Density on Swiss Plateau,
Two Thirds of 8 Million People (5,333,333.33 people)
Live on One Third of the Land; Total of 16,000 Sq Mi (5,333.333 Sq Mi)
Projection of Possible Population Ozark Plateau is Capable of Supporting:

1166 people per sq mi (Wiki) x 31,400 sq. mi. Would come to: 36,612,440

IN MORE DETAIL: WITH MORE NATURAL RESOURCES,
BASED ON 1000 TO 1166 PEOPLE PER SQ. MI. DENSITY,
AND AN AREA OF 30,000 TO 50,000 SQ. MI.,
THE OZARKS COULD FEASIBLY SUSTAIN A POPULATION OF:
1. ON A LOW ORDER OF MAGNITUDE, BASED ON 1000 PER S.M.
AND 30,000 SQ. MI. = 30,000,000 PEOPLE.
2. ON A HIGH ORDER OF MAGNITUDE,
BASED ON 1166 PEOPLE PER SQ. MI. DENSITY,
AND 50,000 SQ. MI. = 58,300,000 PEOPLE:
10% OF THE ENTIRE CONUS POPULATION!!!

NOW, CAN THAT BE DONE???

EIGHT STATES BORDER MISSOURI, AND AS PEOPLE RELOCATE, SOME WILL BRING LIVESTOCK AND FARMING SUPPLIES.
THE CURRENT LIVESTOCK POPULATION CAN BE VASTLY INCREASED. THERE ARE ENOUGH FORESTS FOR MILLIONS OF GOATS,
AND ENOUGH EMPTY PASTURES FOR SEVERAL MILLION MORE CATTLE. THE OZARKS HAVE THE CAPABILITY TO HANDLE
THE NEXT ORDER OF MAGNITUDE OF THE CURRENT LIVESTOCK NUMBERS.

WITH THE ASTRONOMICAL ADVANCES IN FOOD PRODUCTION VIA
HYDRO/AQUA/AERO/ ZEO/PONICS, VERTICAL GROWING, ALA SOLVIVA, VERMICULTURE,
BSFL, GREENHOUSES (Missouri alone got 1 million in USDA new greenhouses in 2012),
HIGH TUNNELS, GEODESIC DOMES, WOODCHIPS ALA BACK TO EDEN, ETC, ETC
COMBINED WITH WHAT MISSOURI HAS PRODUCED IN THE PAST EVEN WITHOUT THOSE ADVANCES...
WELL, LET US LOOK AT HISTORY; See The Section Below on:

The Golden Age of Missouri Agriculture

"Think we can't fed ourselves??? Think Again!!! Never heard of the Golden Age of Missouri Agriculture?
Of the happiest, most prosperous and peaceful generation in our history, now 100 years in the rear view mirror?
When many ordinary farmers had maids and house keepers?
There was full employment, craftsmanship, mutual respect, prosperity such as we've never seen before or since.
Never hear of this? Thank a teacher." -Galen Chadwick

"...I said; all states have farmers, Kansas farmers feed 129 people and you...Iowa grows corn, etc....
Then the dumbness of my statement hit me; Galen has had university people slip him info on Missouri's past, saying "I will lose my job if they find out I did this..." Missouri used to export EVERYTHING to 360 degrees of the nation. It will again.
We called his speech at the Inauguration dinner of the Well Fed Neighbor Alliance, "THE GOLDEN AGE OF MISSOURI" speech."

"If every single house, park, farm and ranch in this county made the effort to produce food in a garden, vineyard, orchard, flock, herd, etc, and every builder and manufacturing plant commit to producing affordable products needed locally, we would be well on the way back to the "Golden Age" of Missouri Agriculture and Production.
The Ozark Plateau is the last bastion of the family farm in America. There are 350,000 of them, certainly capable of feeding every person in the state, and very likely many others as the influx of the millions of newly homeless families who suddenly realize that there is no other area of America where they have a chance of surviving heads this way. What begins as a few drops, will become a trickle, and finally a torrential flood. Many of those in the Transition Movement already realize this, as do hundreds of believers across the state. In addition, many other people are coming to grips with this inescapable fact.
I have said this elsewhere, but it bears repeating, we have the opportunity with the proven power inherent in this movement to totally remake our local economy, to create a new life and environment for our families to live in, and for our grandchildren to grow up in." -Jerry Diamond

"Prior to WWI, Missouri was a diverse and abundant garden. Fruits, grains, nuts, vegetables, dairy products, shoes and timber were produced in astounding quantities.
The growers remained integrally bound to the expanding railroad through an elaborate network of westward-branching lines that reached into the margins of the Great Plains. These connected to the termini of Minneapolis, Chicago, Kansas City, which in turn linked to the metropolitan centers of the East Coast. Missouri fed millions upon millions of people.
Until 1914, farmers received parity for the products of their labor. There was a time when the people who grew our food made a decent living, could own their land, homes, and tools outright. In the words of one contemporary, "It was a time when farmers and tradesmen made profits on their goods. We walked to town with our heads held high. Our children were happy. The government was on our side. We influenced the politics of our state. Remember those times? We can have them again."
Dairy farm production in Missouri ranked among the top four states in the nation for many years. By the end of WWII, Missouri had as many as one million dairy cows. ...
Where we once exported up to 1.9 million pounds of milk products a year, we now must import 1.7 million pounds just to feed ourselves.

Webster County was once the leading county in apple production at a time when Missouri led the entire nation in the number of apple trees.
The reasons for our decline are varied and span several generation, but by 1950, there were still some 60,000 orchards in Missouri, with a population of 3,954,000 people.
Now the state of affairs is such that we have less than 1,000 orchards to supply an estimated population 6.2 million.
Now we air freight hard and tasteless fruit from Peru, Chile, Mexico, Brazil, Indonesia and New Zealand. But we can do something about this.

In 1899, even isolated Stone County produced 10,221 acres of wheat. Is anyone here from Stone County? The last figures, submitted in 1985, list wheat production at 100 acres. The once overflowing grain elevators on Chestnut Expressway, and those that once towered above towns all over the Ozarks, no longer represent American prosperity but mock it."
-Galen Chadwick

The story of the wholesale elimination of tomato production and canning factories, strawberry production, small furniture manufacturing, local building material production, leather products, textile and shoe manufacturing roughly parallels the collapse of our agriculture sector and the rise of the multinational corporate collectivists.

It is so important that the vision of a sustainable future comes automatically to our speech, is contrasted with what must be done next in order to reach the goal. Only 2% of Americans now produce our food, but through the early 1900's the typical farm was highly diversified. The average Missourian derived his or her income from the sale of eggs, fruit, hogs, mules, sheep, firewood, cream, beef, herbs, vegetables and other products. During the years of higher grain production, corn was dominant, but wheat and oats were also major crops.

These basic staples, combined with the tremendous advances in horticulture and soil science and the demand for organic farming techniques, will form the backbone of a sustainable economy. It will take all of us, working in a disciplined and coordinated way over the course of years, to reach a semblance of the Golden Age of Missouri agriculture, circa 1914. To succeed, we must posit a vision of businessmen, Christians, social activists and environmentalists working together towards social justice. We consider all people as full partners in healing our planet.

The Eco-friendly associations of Missouri can unite over a Big Picture. The Transitions '09 movement is here to serve each and every organization in achieving its full potential. It is essential that co-ops and collectives begin to organize independent of the influence of Big Oil and Big Agriculture. Regional Growers Associations can build on this new base in order to exchange information, coordinate transportation of agricultural goods to secondary distributors and retail outlets.

The results we seek are these:
* To insure the local control of the food supply
* Raise the quality of life for growers
* Conserve land in agricultural production
* De-Industrialize agriculture
* Reduce the chemical/processed content of food
* Oppose Genetically Modified food
* Plant nut and fruit sources in urban parks and public land
* The creation of neighborhood self-reliance
* Restore justice and sustainability to the American ethos -Galen Chadwick

Other Critical Factors of Survival

"Anyway, listen or not, hear or not, history will repeat itself...for the nth time.
The same principles of history...and the same laws of the physical universe and
the admonitions and principles of the holy scriptures will all variously come into play...and be repeated...
and we will learn the deathly hard lesson from history...that we learned nothing from history.
That is frighteningly and sickeningly the case with nearly all of the leaders in this nation.
They are blind men, leading blind people into destruction."

I can't address the bulk of all of your positions, just because we are a ways apart in our viewpoint on a few different levels.
I would just address all of your concerns & comments from a general position.
I have written on these issues many times, but not on this group, so there is a whole body of information which addresses all of these things which I could pull together. Basically I would ask of any of you, what neck of the woods / part of the country you are in? More of a general question; you don't have to answer, but here is my summary response:
I see the country being segmented into regions, and I am not going to go into Civil War Two by Tom Chittum ( fn 1.)(READ IT EVERYBODY!!!)
and the Reconquista's New Aztlan, ie the entire South-West, the overwhelming majority of Afro-Americans, Black Panthers, New Africa, over the entire Eastern US and the South-East as it were mirroring the Reconquista of the South West, etc not to mention the massive Muslim inroads being made in the northern states, MinneSomalia, MichigIran, and WisconSaudin, etc, the flatland states, (Hitler vs Poland) the border states (invasion from North & South, the coastal states (invasion in addition to earth changes, etc) and you have only one area of the nation which has all of the requirements for remaining free: water -ie, rainfall, streams & rivers, ponds & lake systems, aquifers for well water, like minded people, food production in a survival agriculture setting, terrain, wood for heating, cooking, and building, natural resources, etc etc.
ALL of these are critical components of successful survival.
IF these can be prioritized at all (b/c if any were missing, failure would be the outcome,) but if I were to focus on only two, they would be water and people. With water, you can grow food. The Oglala aquifer is allegedly going dry. 150 MILLION TONS of topsoil was allegedly blown away IN ONE DAY a few weeks ago!!! -similar to the dust bowl day when 300 million was blown away in one day...
The Ozark Plateaus -yes, plural- have freshwater aquifers -yes, plural- (starting a little ways into Kansas, there is an aquifer, but it is saltwater)under them which put out a minimum (just the major known ones, not counting the thousands which shoot into existing rivers, or the millions which pop up out of a tree root system, or a small cave, or...)...a minimum of 2.5 BILLION GALLONS PER DAY...in rainy weather...nobody has any earthly clue, 10 to 100 times that...
"...Where cold springs flow like silver fountains
and time stands still in these ancient mountains..."
see site: Sapphires in the Ozarks: The Large Springs of Missouri

"And what made these rivers so unusual are
the large springs which feed most of them.
Springs so large, and from waters so deep
that droughts leave them still flowing."
The other factor, of utmost importance, is the population base of similar mind set people with similar values. The people that settled these ancient mountains were from races of people known throughout all of mans history as having the mindset of liberty and the resources, and the wherewithal, read courage, to confront and resist, the one world order, Imperial Roman Mindset.
THAT point, is where the typical survivalist is DEAD wrong. The great survivalist leader who lives in Wyoming, brags about the fact that there are only FIVE PEOPLE PER SQUARE MILE (PPSM) AROUND HIM!!! Similar is the big push to move to Montana. These men show maps of satellite pics at night, and say: go where there are no lights. My son said, hey dad, they could go to North Korea using that logic. So you see the Problem here??? The problem is that these people see other people, in essence, their neighbors as the enemy. They will pay in blood, unfortunately, not all their own, for basing their entire approach to survival, on nothing based on history, nothing based on geography, nothing based on military strategy or tactics, nothing based on common sense, and possibly most telling, nothing based on counsel from any sacred writings.
Their advice, their approach, their schtick, is all based on decades old advice from men who not only knew absolutely NOTHING ABOUT THE SCENARIO WE FACE AT PRESENT, OR WILL IN THE VERY NEAR FUTURE, but who, in addition, DID NOT EVEN PRESENT AN ADEQUATE RESPONSE OR ANY SENSIBLE PLAN FOR ANY OF THOSE LESSER SCENARIOS, LET ALONE THAT WHICH THEY HAD GROSSLY MISCALCULATED AND COMPLETELY FAILED TO ENVISION.
We need some critical mass of a population base to survive at all, how many remains to be seen: nobody but the Almighty can see that number. However, there are alleged studies in history which indicates that when a population is reduced to about 25% their entire survival is in jeopardy. Instead of Wyoming, Montana, etc and boasting of a 5 PPSM population density, good people have been providentially drawn to the Ozarks like iron shavings to a magnet for many decades, and I have calculated that the Ozark Plateaus can sustain 1000 to 2000 people per square mile. Switzerland has roughly 5 Million people, 2/3s of its people, living on the SWISS PLATEAU, which is about 5,000 Square Miles, 1/3 of its total area (in some ways, Switzerland is eerily similar to The Ozark Plateau). Wiki figures a PPSM of 1166.
The Ozarks have six to ten times the habitable land mass available as does Switzerland, and with water, pastures, forests, brush for millions more goats, sheep, cattle, etc and consequently, people...
somewhere on the order of 10 to 60 million people, some would even calculate even up to 100 million...if there are that many good people in this nation.
So...back to "I see the country being segmented into regions," it may well come down to two zones (with enclaves and smaller, perhaps temporary areas o refuge) two areas as depicted in Red Dawn: Free America, FA, and Okkupied Amerika.
Anyway, listen or not, hear or not, history will repeat itself...for the nth time.
The same principles of society, of safe water sources, of adequate shelter, of food production, supply lines, transportation, command, control, communications, research and development, etc, which applied to Carthage under Hannibal, to Rome and her Legionaries in Britain, and to France and Napoleon, to Germany and Hitler, to Clausewitz, to Great Britain and the Duke of Wellington...and the same laws of the physical universe and the admonitions and principles of the holy scriptures will all variously come into play...and be repeated...
and we will learn the deathly hard lesson from history...that we learned nothing from history.
That is frighteningly and sickeningly the case with nearly all of the preparedness and survival leaders in this nation.
They are blind men, leading blind people into destruction.

Support Material:
A Study of The Geography and
Natural Resources of The Ozark Plateau

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:OzarkRelief.jpg

The Ozarks and its primary physiographic regions.
File:OzarkOverview.jpg

http://ar.water.usgs.gov/nawqa/ozark/images/Figure15.gif
http://ar.water.usgs.gov/nawqa/ozark/images/Figure15.gif

Elevation map of the Ozarks.
The Ozarks (also referred to as Ozarks Mountain Country, the Ozark Mountains, and the Ozark Plateau) are a physiographic and geologic highland region of the central United States. It covers much of the southern half of Missouri and an extensive portion of northwestern and north central Arkansas. The region also extends westward into northeastern Oklahoma and extreme southeastern Kansas. The wooded Shawnee Hills of southwest Illinois, though commonly called the "Illinois Ozarks," are generally not considered part of the true Ozarks.
Although referred to as the Ozark Mountains, the region is actually a high and deeply dissected plateau. Geologically, the area is a broad dome around the Saint Francois Mountains.
The Ozark Highlands area, covering nearly 47,000 square miles (122,000 km2), is by far the most extensive mountainous region between the Appalachians and the Rocky Mountains.
Together, the Ozarks and Ouachita Mountains form an area known as the U.S. Interior Highlands, and are sometimes referred to collectively. For example, the ecoregion called Ozark Mountain Forests includes the Ouachita Mountains, although the Arkansas River valley and the Ouachitas, both south of the Boston Mountains, are not usually considered part of the Ozarks.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ozarks
Ozark also refers to a region of people with a distinct culture, architecture,[44][46] and dialect shared by the people who live on the plateau. Early settlers in Missouri were American pioneers who came West from the Southern Appalachians at the beginning of the 19th century,[28][47] followed in the 1840s and 1850s by Irish and German immigrants. Much of the Ozark population is of English, Scots-Irish, and German descent, often including some Native American ancestry, and the Ozark families from which the regional culture derived[47] tend to have lived in the area since the 19th century.[48]

http://www.comicbookbrain.com/large-ozark-plateau.php

Good Map Here:
http://www.peakbagger.com/range.aspx?rid=1530

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ozarks

http://academic.emporia.edu/schulmem/hydro/TERM PROJECTS/2008/Thomas/Project.index.html

The Effects of Land use on The Ozark Plateaus Aquifer System
Figure 1: Area Extent of Ozark Plateau Aquifer System. Photograph taken from USGS with permission

Twenty Largest Springs in Missouri
members.socket.net/~joschaper/sprclos.html
May 3, 2006 - Well, Actually 19 Missouri Springs and One in Arkansas. The


----------

